# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Serverat DNS për uebfaqe?

## fotjon

Pershendetje

Desha nje ndihme per kete problem. Ne serverin e punes kemi nje website qe dikur ka qene dhe online. Behet fjale per domainin qkipk.gov.al 
Akutalisht rezulton i regjistruar me keto te dhena:
temp1.atnet.com.al	217.24.240.3	
temp2.atnet.com.al	217.24.240.4
qkipk.gov.al	            217.24.240.2	

Si ISP dikur kemi pasur Albtelecomin, por tani kemi linje te dedikuar me Abcomin dhe 1 IP reale qe na kane dhene. Me sa infromacion di, duhet bere ndryshimi i hostname primar dhe sekondar tek ERT. 
Plotsova nje formular per ERT ku 
si hostname/primar vura www.qkipk.gov.al 
dhe IP - IP-ne qe mora nga Abcomi

Me kthyen pergjigje qe primary/hostname eshte plotesuar gabim dhe se duhet patjeter edhe secondary hostname.

Si duhet ti plotesoj ne menyre korrekte keto fusha?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Temp1/temp2.atnet.com.al jane primary dns edhe secondary dns per kompanine qe te ofron domain www.qkipk.gov.al nese ju keni regjistruar domain me albtelekomin atehere albtelekomi ka perdorur dns server te  atnet.com.al per te drejtuar ip tani nese ju keni ndruat sherbim interneti edhe keni mare ip tjeter duhet te maresh kompanine qe te ofron ip edhe ti maresh primary edhe secondary dns servers. Pasi te maresh keto te dhena do plotesosh formularin me infot qe te jep kompania pasi cdo kompani zakonisht perdor dns servera personale kjo behet gjithmone nese ky domain webpage duhet te komunikoje me kompjuterat qe ndodhen ne kete ip qe ju ka ofruar kompania. Edhe hostname I sakte eshte qkipk.gopv.al pa www perpara  nese nuk kupton cfare po them posto edhe te shtjelloj me shume informacjonin

----------

